# Hi - short term rentals



## MOT1919 (Oct 13, 2015)

After seeing the long range weather forecast here for the UK my wife & I are thinking of migrating to Spain for a few months. What's the best way of finding furnished apartments and would we get a decent rate for say a 3 or 4 month tenure ? Would really like an urbanisation that's predominantly residents. 

Thanks in advance.

Phil


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MOT1919 said:


> After seeing the long range weather forecast here for the UK my wife & I are thinking of migrating to Spain for a few months. What's the best way of finding furnished apartments and would we get a decent rate for say a 3 or 4 month tenure ? Would really like an urbanisation that's predominantly residents.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Phil


:welcome:

For only a 3 or 4 month stay, you'd have to look at short-term or holiday lets. You may be lucky and find someone who is willing to 'do a deal' but you may not.

If you look in the FAQ section of the Spain forum, there are links to most of the main letting websites.


When are you thinking of coming over and where do you want to stay?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

MOT1919 said:


> After seeing the long range weather forecast here for the UK my wife & I are thinking of migrating to Spain for a few months. What's the best way of finding furnished apartments and would we get a decent rate for say a 3 or 4 month tenure ? Would really like an urbanisation that's predominantly residents.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Phil


Phil, no disrespect mate but Spain is a big country.If you could say what areas you are thinking of then I am sure you will get a lot of answers off the very knowledgeable people on this forum.Also I am sure if you search some of the threads you might find a few answers.Regards.SB.


----------



## MOT1919 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, sorry probably around the Alicante area. Thinking of coming over November through to March.

Phil


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Phil,

You could try www.donedeal.ie in their holiday homes rental section. I'm sure you'll find a place to rent without difficulty. I have a few private rental contacts in Mojacar Playa area Costa Almeria, but I cannot "PM" you. You can expect to pay €550 per month for a 2 bedroom apartment. Electricity will be extra.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Leper said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> You could try www.donedeal.ie in their holiday homes rental section. I'm sure you'll find a place to rent without difficulty. I have a few private rental contacts in Mojacar Playa area Costa Almeria, but I cannot "PM" you. You can expect to pay €550 per month for a 2 bedroom apartment. Electricity will be extra.


Just be careful with any contract. Spanish rental law states that the rental term must be 6 months or more to be consider a 'legal' long-term rental.

Any thing less and the law doesn't cover you (ISTR).


----------



## MOT1919 (Oct 13, 2015)

All our plans have now being scuppered as my wife is very ill so looks like my time on the forum is coming to an end. If the ex pats in Spain are as nice as you guys on here then we have missed out on what would have been a really funtime.

Phil


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep strong the pair of you and good luck for the future.


----------

